# 2 Probable Male Azureus with Vivarium



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Mitchell Kaliner - Westchester County, NY 

Species - D. tinctorius 'Azureus'
Line/Origin - Brooklyn Dart Frogs 
Code - Probable 2.0
Age - Approximately a little more than 1 year
Quantity - 2
Price - $50 each
Group Prices - Both frogs for $100, vivarium is $50, so the total is $150 if purchased all together. I would much rather sell the frogs with the vivarium.
Preferred Payment Method - Cash/PayPal
Shipping Rates & information - If these are not sold to someone local within 2 weeks I will most likely ship them. 
Pictures - How about a video? This is a little bit old though. 






And a few pictures:




































The vivarium (has grown in much more since this picture was taken)

Disclaimer: The sex of these frogs is in no way guaranteed. I am making my best guess. This is the guide I am using to make this guess: HOW TO VISUALLY SEX DART FROGS

The vivarium is an 18"x18"x18" Zoo Med with a glass top (some room left for a vent though) and is fully planted. The vivarium has absolutely no known pests. Much more information about the vivarium can be found here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/66197-mitchs-18x18x18-zoo-meds.html

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Bump. Feel free to make an offer on everything; the price is not set in stone.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Bump! Feel free to make an offer.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I want these guys out so I can get started on the new project!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Now $130 for everything!

Can't beat a deal like that...


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Wish I was closer


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

This is a good deal! I too wish I were closer (and not confined by a college dorm room)


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Like i said before let me know about shipping


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sent ya a pm!


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

Great looking, i'll pm ya


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Not looking to ship the frogs just yet, especially if it's just one of them.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Spoken for!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Sold. Thanks for looking!


----------

